# Impossible de télécharger une app depuis iphone



## cerise68 (29 Octobre 2012)

Depuis la mise a jour OS6 je ne peux plus télécharger d'app directement de mon iphone.
Les mises à jour se font sans soucis. Mais lorsque je veux télécharger une app je rentre mon mot de passe et ..... rien. L'icone passe de "gratuit" ou "acheter" à "installer l'app" puis "installation " grisé , demande du mdp, recherche puis à nouveau "gratuit" sans aucun message d'erreur et pas de téléchargement donc.
Une idée de ce que je peux faire ?

Ah oui iphone4 avec IOS 6.


----------



## cerise68 (2 Novembre 2012)

personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------

